# La Grange GA -Talladega NTL Forest AL



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

hey, im looking for a good fun low car scenic route from La Grange Ga, Through Talladega National Forest in AL, and back, Loop preferably.

I can ride long-ish miles, Double Metrics and whatnot, and know this will be a long day, but i'm going to be visiting my In-laws over Thanksgiving and want a long-fun ride.

If heading another direction is better, or you have some great route somewhere in the area let me know, i'd like to ride multiple days in the La Grange area. Short/Long, anything.


----------

